

Android Marshmallow: Cannot Send SMS - chintan39

After upgrading to Android M preivew 3 on Nexus 5. Cannot send any SMS.
Anyone facing the same problem?
======
brianjking
Yes, this seems to be a pretty popular issue. Star the issue and submit a bug
report at the Google Code repo's issue tracker below.

It seems like a partial workaround for a lot of users is to reboot into safe
mode. I tested this on my Nexus 6 earlier and it seems to be working better
for now.

[https://plus.google.com/+BrianKing/posts/GadEHst2vxq](https://plus.google.com/+BrianKing/posts/GadEHst2vxq)

[https://code.google.com/p/android-developer-
preview/issues/d...](https://code.google.com/p/android-developer-
preview/issues/detail?id=2977)

